# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Bloodwork done, test super low (21 years old)

## Vorcellian

I've been feeling pretty crappy for the past month (low/no sex drive, inexplicable fat increase over abs, low motivation to do anything, etc), and decided to get bloodwork done. I wanted the results quickly, so I went through LabCorp/WebMD and not through a doctor. Got blood drawn three days ago, and got the results today.

Here are the issues:

*Testosterone, Serum:* 241 ng/dL (normal range: 249-836)
*Luteinizing Hormone, Serum:* 1.6 mIU/ml (normal range: 1.7-8.6)

Estradiol got tested too, as did FSH, and both were within range, though FSH was on the low end (Estradiol was 22.1 ph/ml with a range of 7.6-42.5, FSH was 3.2 mIU/ml with a range of 1.5-12.4)

And it definitely makes sense with the symptoms I've been experiencing. _However_, the reason I wanted to get bloodwork done originally is because I wanted to have baseline numbers in case I wanted to do a cycle in the future, but with these results there's no way I'm touching anabolics at any point soon.

The thing that's confusing is that *I have never cycled anything before*. No PH, no AAS, nothing at all. I've been training since I was 15, too, and was actually in the best shape of my life about a month and a half ago... but then everything went to sh*t for no discernible reason at the start of September. I lost motivation to train (even though I still pushed hard), and started gaining fat/bloat while looking noticeably worse in the mirror. No idea what caused it or why, which is what made everything so frustrating. 

So.. any advice or suggestions? I'm want to get an appointment with an endocrinologist ASAP, but that might take anywhere from 4-6 weeks with how things are around here. Anything I can do while I wait? Anything I should try to avoid doing? Any advice at all from the more experienced members? I'm feeling very lost here..

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

All of a sudden you started gaining fat and feeling weak. Your estrogen is in normal range, but maybe for you it's high. testosterone is really low. Testosterone and estrogen kind of sea saw, but can also rise and fall together depending on certain factors. 
this sounds like it came on suddenly. There an x-factor here somewhere, and we have to find it. So going back to when things started to go bad, or even a little before that...what CHANGED? Something changed. Did you switch jobs. Switch schools? Seeing a new girl? new shampoo? New cologne? Using scented candles? Using new seasonings?Get a new car? have you sprayed pesticides in your house?Using a new kind of protein? Eating a new kind of food?Did you switch your daily ROUTINE in any way? The reason for all those questions is to see if you are A.)experiencing physical manifestations of stress or anxiety which can cause physical ailments and ADRENAL FAILURE. or B) being exposed to any environmental factors that could be disrupting your hormones. Tons of things can interfere with testosterone production in our crappy environment. Many chemicles, plastics and pesticides have estrogen like effects on the body and lower testosterone. This is a major problem and they have found correlations of mothers with having higher amounts of chemicles in their body bearing baby boys with smaller penises. This is no joke, its serious stuff. 
certain herbs like oregano, licorice and foods like soy are estrogenic. Certain scented items colognes, candles can have estrogenic chemicles that are strong. Any plastic item off gasses onto what it touches, especially when new. heat increases this.
So what changed man?????

----------


## nashvilleterror

Great post Anabolic Boy. Certainly things to consider.

----------


## Brohim

I had adrenal failure; well not officially, but I was on a cut and taking ECY stack, cut salt out (bad move) and worked out too much. My test results came back low but not as low as yours. 

I increased my cals, cut my workout's a little bit and added iodized salt back into my diet, got a new multi-vitamin pill and took vitamin D supplement along with 25mg of DHEA. I have got retested but feel much better. My metabolism has kicked back in for sure. Try some of these things and see how things are and re-test again in a few month's.

----------


## havehotasianwife

last year i switched jobs where i was making alot more money but the drive was very long and people are work were creating alot of stress in me. my lifts suffered and just had no motivation cause i felt bad about myself. left the job after 6 months and went back to old job, commute was less than 10 minutes and had more time to be at home with my wife (lived in asia and recently joined me in america) when coming back to the old job with no stress, everything went back to normal. its crazy what alittle stress in your life can cause. hope you find out what is causing your low T

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

Silly Question, but did you just go to your normal Doctor that you see for most colds or did you go to a specialist in that area?

----------


## NoTimer

i had the exact same problem.my test around this time last year was around 200 somethin',like yours.I was suffering from depression.I got it tested again in the summer and it was over 500.Didn't take no medication.It just went back to normal on its own.Although i was taking anti-depressants(but i was taking them long before i did the tests too...)

Keep in mind that some say(and i think it is actually supported with research-not 100% sure)that test levels naturally drop a bit in the winter due to enviromental changes like lack of sun and mood changes...

Just thought i'd share my experience with this.

----------


## Vettester

It appears your HPTA is somewhat suppressed, as reflected from your LH value. LH works in a negative feedback loop process with the testicles to produce testosterone . Obviously, in your case, the testes are not get the work orders to produce a sufficient amount of testosterone. 

My suggestion ... If you are completely clean from any AAS or PH usage as you have stated, then I would get with a doctor and have him/her refer you for an MRI to evaluate the pituitary region of your brain. If all is normal, then work with a doctor who can provide a therapy to stimulate GnRH production in the pituitary gland.

----------

